

Seattle startup Cloudvox sold, three months after launch - dnsworks
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2010841052_seattle_startup_cloudvox_sold.html

======
dnsworks
Huge congratulations to troyd on this one! I've watched the development of
cloudvox for a bit over a year now, and it's been a pleasure to watch it's
progress!

